# Teaching Sunday School Help



## Martin (May 10, 2011)

I hope I posted this in the right place. I teach Sunday school at my church. I try to do it in an expository way. I am trying to improve on my lessons. My question is, what all does expository cover and how do I put it all together? Etc. the verse, application, referencing other verses, or anything else that I need to incorporate. Also, any tips at all in general for teaching Sunday school would be helpful. I am new at teaching it and only a few Sunday's in. Thank you.


----------



## rbcbob (May 10, 2011)

Understand the text. Understand the context within which the text occurs. Explain the intent of the author/Author. Help your hearers understand what use they may make of the text.


----------



## MMasztal (May 10, 2011)

We have a mixed group attending my church- especially a lot of “snow-birds” from different backgrounds in the fall/winter. When I teach Sunday School, I try to integrate various parts of the Westminster Confession of Faith that the text might address to help the people learn the some of the core tenets of the Reformed faith (sovereignty, inerrancy, justification by faith alone, etc). I don’t want to make the lesson a “How to ...” shortcut.


----------

